# Meadow creek bx25 opinions



## russmn (Apr 14, 2017)

I've been searching around the net to find a cabinet style smoker that's with in driving distance. Meadow creek has a dealer that's a 2 hr 15 min drive from me. The bx25 is about 1700 bucks . The no shipping is very appealing. I can't find much info on the bx25..  also I'm having a hard time visualizing how much meat can really be smoked on this . This will be my first expensive smoker. if anyone has a meadow creek smoker or knows first hand about these smokers I'd appreciate your thoughts 

Specifications:

Overall Dimensions: 30”D x 36”W x 55”H 
Grates: 11 1/2” x 17 1/2”, Custom S.S. Wire Grids 1/2" Spacing 
Smoking Chamber: 12"D x 20"W x 22"H
Fire Basket Dimensions: 15”L x 11”W x 5"H
Net Weight: 325 lbs. 
Shipping Weight on skid: 425 lbs. 

Standard Features:
Satin Black Exterior
High Heat Primer Interior
2 Solid Urethane Tires
5 Gallon Water Bottle
14 ga. Double Wall with 1" Insulation
3 S.S. Custom Wire Grates
Slide out Grease Pan / Grilling Pan
Removable Ash Pan
Slide Out Fire Basket
All Positive Lock Latches
Built in Guru Adapter
1 Thermometer
Gravity Feed Water Pan
5 Different Positions for Grates
Cast Iron Spin Vents
Gasket Seal on Doors

Standard Options:
Satin Fire Engine Red
New Holland Blue
John Deere Green
Up to 2 Extra Grates
Stainless Steel Interior
Vinyl Cover













IMG_0210.JPG



__ russmn
__ Apr 14, 2017


----------



## russmn (Apr 14, 2017)

Things I'm not sure about 
  Spin vents

  Only 1 inch insulation vs some others are 1 1/2 to 2 inches . I live in central mn and 
smoke food all winter. At times the highs are in the negative 
  They paint the inside and some people online have had issues with it 
  The latches are not the normal slam latch style


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm have not use or cooks on one but I have seen them up close and put my hands on a couple. It's a tank. 

I like the spinning vents. Seems like it would give you micro control of airflow. As for insulation, I would have no idea how that would would in MN in winter. Seems like any smoker would take half a day to warm up!


----------



## russmn (Apr 14, 2017)

Haha yeah it's cold here in the winter .. I use my UDS all winter with no issues so I'd assume 1 inch can't be worse then a barrel but I do know it's thinner then some smokers I've never even seen a quality smoker up close ....  so this is a hard decision for me ..


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 16, 2017)

I don think maintaining temps is an issue in the cold, other tHan using more fuel. It's getting it up to temp that will take time and that would be the case with any thick walled smoker, insulated or otherwise. I assume it can be done since I can't imagine the whole of the Midwest going without smoking fo 4+ months. I know I can't go more that a week without smoking something!


----------



## russmn (Apr 16, 2017)

The backwooDs party is looking pretty dang good to. I just gotta find out what there shipping to mn would be ... buying my first well  built smoker this summer is proving to be a harder decision then i thought


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 16, 2017)

I wouldn't let shipping way too much on the decision, within reason, of course. Backwoods and Humphries are reverse flow vertical. 

One thing to consider is whether you want it to fit a full size pan.


----------



## russmn (Apr 16, 2017)

i really don't know what the benefits are to having the capability to fit full pans. I've moving up from a UDS so that's the only experience I really have with smokers


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 17, 2017)

russmn said:


> i really don't know what the benefits are to having the capability to fit full pans. I've moving up from a UDS so that's the only experience I really have with smokers


It gives  you the ability to cook meat in a pan or put a grate of some sort on top on a pan to catch drippings, whether it be for using the drippings or easy cleanup. Briskets and full racks of ribs would need a full pan for that. It doesn't really allow you to cook something that you wouldn't be able to cook without using a pan, just a few more options. 

My theory is, if I am going to step up in size and quality, having that ability would be a consideration. Why not? There are a few other options in that $$ range that would facilitate use of full pans. I am not sure it would be a deal breaker for me, but a consideration. Have you looked at the Humphries or Backwoods? Or Stumps? 

Having said all of that, I do like the Meadow Creek, having touched a couple. I would be thrilled to have one.


----------



## russmn (Apr 17, 2017)

I've considered the humphreys pint ... waiting on my shipping quote from them.  I'm at the beginning stages of shopping for a new smoker. I plan on buying one this summer.


----------



## russmn (Apr 17, 2017)

I'd like to keep the price around 2,000 before shipping. Also capacity is a major concern. I really like the battle box but I feel like I'd out grow it quickly. We have a big family and all the kids are becoming teenagers haha so they can eat !my wife and I plus  7 kids  can Destroy some BBQ!


----------



## russmn (Apr 17, 2017)

Well after doing some figures the bx25 is out ! 17.5 inch grate !! Never even dawned on me that I'll be lucky to fit a whole rack of ribs on it! Much less a brisket!


----------

